# Need help new O scale 5.5' X 12'



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello all. I have been tring to design a O scale layout for 6 weeks. I have numerious hand sketch and been rearranging track on almost daily basis.

Design is around O-27 track, switches, etc expect outer line to be O-42 curves.

Current design is two mainline ovals with switching between to allow trains to transfer. Outer mainline is O-42, inner O-27 (all tubular). Putting O-27 turnouts on end straigt section of outer line, and curved inner to allow easist transsions from line to line (i.e. on left side of board, outer main line will have left turnout, connected to open end of turnout 1/2 section of straight track, connect to this right turnout (open end). Curved end of this second turn out is a curve in inner main line.).

I wanted a depot between these mainline and turnouts to have automated depot action.

This current design when placed on benchwork was kinda boring. Would like to incorporate some sort of elvated twice around dog bone. Also would like to add some reverse loops if make sense. I am at the point where I am limited by what I have read and my own imagination. Looking for any input that would help. Thank you.


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe this will help

<a href="http://s793.photobucket.com/albums/yy212/Blk69_photo/?action=view&current=55X12_rev0.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy212/Blk69_photo/55X12_rev0.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

MAybe this will work

http://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy212/Blk69_photo/55X12_rev0.jpg


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry, first post with image. Hope you all can see.

This is my designed layout. The main bench work is 5.5'X12. I added two 18" by 36" sections in the front. These were going to be controls and such, but I am open to anything. I wanted at least two independent main lines. I have that with a good size runarround siding. The center loop is for reversing and car minipluation. I will add some decouplers and sneak some short sidings inbetween the loops. 

As you can see I am out of room, and still have more track. I would like to have some sort of elevated rail. Would be cool if could transission between grades (connect all loops togather), but may not be possible as I filled my layout with track. I will mostlike have a two mountains in the back of the layout, with tunnels. No turnouts back there so can be covered up. Would like evelvated rail section to span these mountians and span a bridge between. This would be a nice feature. Also elevated rail could go directly over one of my main lines by Depot. This would allow elevated rail to be a twice over dogbone.

Like I said, I am stuck how to revise. I have idea's in my head, but cannot get them to paper. Any help from an experenced builder would be greatly appreached. Thank you.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Do you plan on having a hidden stage area?
With 14 switches, you need to have the power for it.

How about a turntable or a branch line? 

This is my first impression.

Also, are you just interested in track or will have accessories?

After consideration I think you should replace the revers loops with a bottle that is under the table and the train declines to it. With four switches and a 90 criss cross it would do the same job.

Also think about an under the table drawer that is a stagging area, you slide the drawer to align the tracks to set a train on the layout.


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Quick update, Lionle 1121 switches cannot be connects as I planned. This means I have to scrap the middle reversing loops.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Good, run the loops under the table.

That opens up the whole center of the table.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Blk69 said:


> Lionle 1121 switches cannot be connects as I planned.


Just out of curiosity ... why???

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like it might be close for S2 and S8, but I don't see why the others wouldn't work.


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

The solenoid of S7 projects to far and will interfer with the track connected on S9. If you add a small section of track between will work fine. Issue with depth as already trying to get a lot in a small space.


----------

